# Which are your favorite linux applications?



## Easy Rhino (Apr 21, 2009)

this is just a broad open question. what are your favorite linux apps? they dont have to be limited to any distro. 

i really like amarok (it works better in ubuntu than fedora if you ask me)


----------



## angelkiller (Apr 21, 2009)

Do you mean Linux-only apps? Because I really like some cross-platform apps, most notably Firefox and Songbird. It's nice to switch between Windows and Linux and still use the same apps with the same interfaces.

As for Linux only apps, there are a few that I find to be extremely useful/awesome. I love the Terminal in Ubuntu. So many possibilities, only limited by what you type. Amarok is really nice, I used that before I used Songbird. Ubuntu's default Gnome Network Manager wasn't very good imho, so I switched to wicd, which made my linux experience go 10x smoother. Gnome System Monitor is also pretty cool, I wish Windows had an app displays info like that.


----------



## Frick (Apr 22, 2009)

Zim - a desktop wiki.

Yay!


----------



## Oliver_FF (Apr 26, 2009)

Gimp, Audacity, avidemux and Kdenlive all rock :d

Especially Kdenlive - it's amazing give it a look


----------



## theeldest (Apr 27, 2009)

cat

Sounds stupid, but it's really my favorite. I like to download audio books, but having a bunch of files sucks. I like a single MP3 so that I can use iTunes bookmarking and other audiobook features. Trying to combine multiple MP3s on windows with a useful and free program is nearly impossible. But cat works like a dream.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 29, 2009)

Amarok!


----------



## joepastafari (May 7, 2009)

Definitely amarok.  K3B for all my burning needs.  Deluge for the torrent.  Google Picasa for photos, I'd use F-spot, but I like that I can upload directly to wal-mart to get prints.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 18, 2010)

fbreader, synaptic package manager, apt-get, empathy (check out the new one for 10.04), tuxracer, network manager...cant think of anymore (too many to think of)


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 18, 2010)

pacman


----------



## 933k (Mar 21, 2010)

Oliver_FF said:


> Especially Kdenlive - it's amazing give it a look



yes this is a great video editor


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Miro, Amarok 2.0, CompizFusion, VLC, Opera, Metal Blob Solid, desklets, Notepad++, and Pidgin are required for me in Linux on any and all distros.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 22, 2010)

touch, because I like to make my files uncomfortable.


----------



## 933k (Mar 22, 2010)

at the moment ultramixer and mixxx are my favourite apps

its nice to be able to dj in linux


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 22, 2010)

VLC plays anything you throw at it, F-Spot is pretty good, usual stuff like firefox and open office. Apps you guys mentioned are pretty good apps common ones too.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 22, 2010)

933k said:


> yes this is a great video editor



I prefer Cinellera Non Linear Video Editor. I am a broadcasting student and that is the most similar to what we use in class. Unetbootin for testing distros. Remaster for making custom distros.


----------



## 933k (Mar 23, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I prefer Cinellera Non Linear Video Editor.



yeah i've tried that one too, its no bad

lives and openshot is quite good too


----------



## GenTarkin (Apr 20, 2010)

dd, ddrescue and fsarchiver

Also, samba and cups =)


----------



## monte84 (Apr 20, 2010)

dd, Handbrake, I actually like the layout of Rhythmbox. zsnes, pcsx, K3B, xchat, and can not forget wine!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 22, 2010)

monte84 said:


> dd, Handbrake, I actually like the layout of Rhythmbox. zsnes, pcsx, K3B, xchat, and can not forget wine!



Can't forget Thoggen DVD Ripper. I dont know about you but I prefer compiling Wine from Source. Its more fun that way.


----------



## monte84 (Apr 24, 2010)

forgot nano 

compiling from source is always fun! Good family entertainment.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 4, 2010)

monte84 said:


> forgot nano
> 
> compiling from source is always fun! Good family entertainment.



Gwibber defiantly definite


----------



## monte84 (May 5, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Gwibber defiantly definite



nice one, thanks


----------



## Speedy624® (Jun 12, 2010)

Pidgin
Konversation
VLC
Amarok
Firefox


----------



## MadClown (Jun 12, 2010)

FireFox


----------



## regexorcist (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm might be stretching the word apps, but...

conky
lynx/elinks
vlc 
konqureor
Open Office
Python
Samba
Gimp


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 13, 2010)

Favorite application?  

Terminal.  

/thread


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 19, 2010)

Warzone 2100!!!


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 30, 2010)

WINE, Eclipse and Chrome for Linux. I don't use anything else on Linux regularly.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2010)

samba
blender
gimp
pidgon
chrome


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 30, 2010)

I use Linux for network releated stuff .... so Terminal is also my fav. app.


----------

